# Schwalbe Reifen Sondermodelle



## DannyCalifornia (15. Juni 2012)

Hey, hab n Angebot gesehen von nem Satz Schwalbe Fat Albert mit nem Orangenen Rand. Allerdings ist nicht der Profilrand orange, sondern quasi die Dichtlippe. Dummerweise wird der nur als Satz verkauft und ich bräuchte lediglich einen VR. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob man diese Edition auch einzeln irgendwo kriegt? Oder anders rum, braucht evtl jemand einen Hinterreifen davon? Größe 26 x 2,4


----------



## Cyberpeak (30. Juli 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Hey, hab n Angebot gesehen von nem Satz Schwalbe Fat Albert mit nem Orangenen Rand. Allerdings ist nicht der Profilrand orange, sondern quasi die Dichtlippe. Dummerweise wird der nur als Satz verkauft und ich bräuchte lediglich einen VR. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob man diese Edition auch einzeln irgendwo kriegt? Oder anders rum, braucht evtl jemand einen Hinterreifen davon? Größe 26 x 2,4



hast du eine Quelle gefunden? Bin auch auf der Suche, gerne auch als Paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (31. Juli 2013)

Jein, hab damals hier über den Bikemarkt nen Satz gekauft, die kamen wohl von nem Komplettbike, weiß nich, ob man da heut noch irgendwie ran kommt


----------

